# طريقة عمل الجل المائي كأنك تراه



## Chemist Nader (19 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أقدم لإخواني طريقة عمل الجل المائي بالتفصيل كي تعم الفائدة
وأتمني أن ينال هذا الموضوع رضاكم
والله الموفق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
:19::19::19::19::19: :73: :19::19::19::19::19:


----------



## العجمىى (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وانا عملتوا من قبل بهذة الطريقة ولكن ينقصه الزوجة والتثبيت الجيد


----------



## دريد 33 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

هى فين الطريقه مكتوبه فين


----------



## العجمىى (8 مارس 2010)

فى الملفات المرفقة


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى ولكن لى تعليق ارجو توضيحه لى ان كنت مخطأ 
ان استخدام ماده ال cmc للجل بتدى قشره عند الاستعمال وبتكون الخامه غير جيده 
ويفضل استخدام الكاربابول عن ال cmcثم ان الجل الا مائى بيضاف عليه بوليمرات او ماده مثبته تسمى ليفسكول
ومن دون هذه الماده ممكن نعتبره جل مائى


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

وهناك بعض التجارب اللى بتكون الخامات كالاتى :
كاربابول 
تراى ايثانول 
تايلوز 
جلسرين 
عطر مائى 
فورمالين 
لون


----------



## Chemist Nader (15 مايو 2010)

*هى فين الطريقه مكتوبه فين

في الملف المرفق يا حبيبي الغالي
*


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (24 مايو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## المهندس احمد دياب (14 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك يا اخى انا احبك فى الله


----------



## تاتا الكيماوي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

انا جربت الخلطة ولكن
ما سبب العكر في الجل


----------



## ايمون يس (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جمعيا يارب تكونوا بخير اريد ممن لدية الخبرة المتعمة فى مجال تصنيع البيتومين بالتكرم علينا لمعرفة بعض المعلومات عن كيفية تصنع مادة البيتومين وطرق استخدامتها كيميائيا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## The Exorcist (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس نادر
عندي سؤالين ياليت تتكرم بالاجابه عليهم 
الاول : ماهو الاسم العلمي لماده الكربابول؟
الثاني: في ماذا يستخدم هذا الجل المائي؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عزازي (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس نادر​


----------

